# Φίλιππος ή Φελίπε



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Φίλιππος ή Φελίπε; Πώς θα αποκαλούμε τον μελλοντικό βασιλιά της Ισπανίας; Επειδή αυτό το σημερινό *Φελίπε Στ' της Καθημερινής*, με τον συνδυασμό σύγχρονου τρόπου απόδοσης ονομάτων και παραδοσιακού τρόπου αρίθμησης, εμένα τουλάχιστον μού βγάζει γέλιο.

Γιατί δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι ο προηγούμενος συνονόματός του, ο *Φίλιππος* Ε' δεν ήταν κάποιος τυχαίος στην ιστορία: πέρα από πολλά άλλα, ήταν και ο πρώτος Βουρβώνος βασιλιάς της Ισπανίας.

Σε επόμενη συζήτηση, πού και πώς έχασε ο Φίλιππος το ένα πι του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Και επειδή εν αρχή ο γάμος (Χουάν Κάρλος και Σοφίας), *εδώ* βρετανικά επίκαιρα από την ορθόδοξη τελετή στην Αθήνα.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2014)

Βασιλιάς Φελίπε, και μάλιστα ΣΤ΄; Αστείο, όντως. Όλοι οι γαλαζοαίματοι παραδοσιακά εξελληνίζονται (όπου είναι εφικτό), οπότε Φίλιππος.

Edit: Απ' την άλλη, βέβαια, αν γίνει ποτέ βασιλιάς της Αγγλίας ο πρίγκιπας Γουίλιαμ, θα μετατραπεί αίφνης σε Γουλιέλμο;


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

...
Φίλιππος, βέβαια. Αλλιώς, να τον λέμε Φελίπε ελ Σέξτο :laugh:. Ή παπάς παπάς ή ζευγάς ζευγάς.

Μια που έπιασες τους Ισπανούς, Φελίπε είναι άλλος, ο Φελίπε Γκονσάλες (ανδαλουσιανά, 87 γκουγκλιές) ή Γκονθάλεθ (καστιλιάνικα, 169 γκουγκλιές) ή Γκονζάλες (μητσελληνικά, 232 γκουγκλιές, λόγω οπτικής επίδρασης του z και λόγω του Σπίντι κ.ά.).


Ή αυτός, της Μαφάλντας:


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

Να δούμε και ο Χουάν Κάρλος αν θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως Ιωάννης Κάρολος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Ο Χουάν Κάρλος είχε καθιερωθεί όμως έτσι από πολύ νωρίς, *και* ως σπάρινγκ πάρτνερ του δικού μας Τέως (είχε γενέθλια χτες --λέτε γι' αυτό να παραιτήθηκε χτες και ο Χ.Κ.; ) στο καράτε, όπου έσπαγαν τούβλα μαζί (προκαλώντας φυσικά και τα ανάλογα σχόλια)...

Το σχετικό φωτορεπορτάζ (από το κλασικό τεύχος των _Εικόνων_ του 1966 -- εποχή αποστασίας κλπ) θα βρείτε εδώ.


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2014)

Κάτι μου λέει ότι αν τον Χουάν Κάρλος τον λέγανε απλώς Κάρλος, θα τον είχαμε πει κι αυτόν Κάρολο. Αλλά Ιωάννης Κάρολος παραπάει, μάλλον σε πάπα φέρνει. Έπειτα, υπάρχει κι ένα ζήτημα διαφάνειας, που ίσως δυσκολεύει τη μετατροπή του Χουάν σε Ιωάννη (όπως πιθανώς και του Γουίλιαμ σε Γουλιέλμο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

rogne said:


> Αλλά Ιωάννης Κάρολος παραπάει, μάλλον σε πάπα φέρνει.


Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα παρατήρηση (και θα έλεγα ότι έχει βάση), ιδιαίτερα αν σκεφτούμε ότι ουσιαστικά μόνο ο Πολωνός πάπας είχε διπλό όνομα ως τώρα (εντάξει και ο ατυχής προκάτοχός του των 40 ημερών...).

Η θητεία του συνέπεσε όμως με τη συγκεκριμένη γλωσσική αλλαγή (μεταγραφή ονομάτων) στα δικά μας...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να δούμε και ο Χουάν Κάρλος αν θα μείνει στην ιστορία ως Ιωάννης Κάρολος...


...με πρόλαβες...

Και δε μου λέτε σύντροφοι, με τις ινφάντες τι θα κάνουμε; Ελένα και Κριστίνα ή Ελένη και Χριστίνα; 
Γενικά πάντως εγώ βλέπω τα δυο πρώτα, δεν τα βλέπω εξελληνισμένα, πράγμα που θα έπρεπε να περιμένουμε αν ίσχυε το δόγμα περί "ευκολίας" τύπου Κάρλος-Κάρολος. Κάπου την είδα κι Έλενα τη μία, υβριδική περίπτωση (ντεμί ελληνιζέ).

Να μην πιάσω τις εγγόνες, Βικτωρίες και Ελεονώρες, έτσι; Η Βικιπαίδεια είναι μούλτι κούλτι: δον Χουάν Βαλεντίνο (μεταγραφή το πρώτο, μετάφραση το δεύτερο, αν κι έχω τη φρικτή υποψία ότι νόμιζαν πως είναι μεταγραφή κι αυτό αντί του σωστού Βαλεντίν) κι από κάτω δον Παύλος Νικόλαος Σεβαστιανός (όλο μετάφραση) - α ναι και δον Φελίππε με δύο πι (κλαψ, λυγμ), και δόνα αντί δόνια και Ινάκι αντί Ινιάκι (θα πάω να τα φκιάσω εν ευθέτω - ΕΔΙΤ: τα έφκιασα).

Η Σοφία τη βγάζει καθαρή πάντως, κι έτσι και γιουβέτσι!


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2014)

rogne said:


> Απ' την άλλη, βέβαια, αν γίνει ποτέ βασιλιάς της Αγγλίας ο πρίγκιπας Γουίλιαμ, θα μετατραπεί αίφνης σε Γουλιέλμο;



Όχι αίφνης. Κανονικά και φυσιολογικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

Παρακολουθεί κι ο Μήτσος περίλυπος που η Δόνα γίνεται Δόνια. :-(


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Η Σοφία τη βγάζει καθαρή πάντως, κι έτσι και γιουβέτσι!


Στο βιντεάκι της Πατέ, πάντως (#2) την λέει Σόφια (αν άκουσα καλά)...


----------



## rogne (Jun 3, 2014)

Earion said:


> Όχι αίφνης. Κανονικά και φυσιολογικά.



Κανονικά ναι, φυσιολογικά όχι. Τόσα χρόνια σελέμπριτι ο Γουίλιαμ, έτσι τον έχουν μάθει άλλοι. Όσο να 'ναι, θα τους έρθει ξαφνικό όταν (αν) γίνει Γουλιέλμος.

Edit: Είναι βέβαια εξαιρετικά χαριτωμένο που το μωρό του Γουίλιαμ [sic] και της Κέιτ [ξανα-sic] το λένε κανονικότατα... πρίγκιπα Γεώργιο [ξανα-μανα-sic]: http://gr.euronews.com/2014/04/07/british-royals-arrive-in-new-zealand-for-official-tour/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Παρακολουθεί κι ο Μήτσος περίλυπος που η Δόνα γίνεται Δόνια. :-(


Δεν ξέρω πώς θα του φαινόταν του Μήτσου κάποτε που σε γνωστό αθηναϊκό έντυπο το άνιο (año=έτος) έγινε άνο (ano=πρωκτός).


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2014)

Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Στα ιταλικά έχουμε ano (πρωκτός) και anno (έτος), πολύ δύσκολη διάκριση για Μήτσους και όχι μόνο. Όλο το ζήτημα παίζεται στη διάρκεια του "α" και, δευτερευόντως, στην προφορά του διπλού συμφώνου. Ό,τι πρέπει για Έλληνες!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά πώς στράβωσε ένα νήμα που ξεκίνησε με τέως, νυν και μέλλοντες εστεμμένους και έφτασε μετά από μια ντουζίνα απαντήσεις να ασχολείται με το δίχρονο α;


----------



## JimAdams (Jun 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο βιντεάκι της Πατέ, πάντως (#2) την λέει Σόφια (αν άκουσα καλά)...



Την αφήγηση την κάνει αγγλόφωνος όμως, που γενικά αυτοί δεν την παλεύουν καθόλου με τα ξένα ονόματα. Βέβαια θα μου πεις κι αυτοί έχουν ένα σωρό Σοφίες, μήπως όμως την λέει έτσι επειδή η δικιά μας είναι Sofia, ενώ οι δικές τους Sophia ;; Και τον Ρενιέ λίγο μετά τον προφέρει κάπως σαν Ρένι-ε.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

Themis said:


> Υπάρχουν και χειρότερα. Στα ιταλικά έχουμε ano (πρωκτός) και anno (έτος), πολύ δύσκολη διάκριση για Μήτσους και όχι μόνο. Όλο το ζήτημα παίζεται στη διάρκεια του "α" και, δευτερευόντως, στην προφορά του διπλού συμφώνου. Ό,τι πρέπει για Έλληνες!



Αγγλιστί: annals & anals.

Και η κλασική αμερικανιά: Uranus > your anus.  
Οι παρόντες εξαιρούνται, βεβαίως.




drsiebenmal said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά πώς στράβωσε ένα νήμα που ξεκίνησε με τέως, νυν και μέλλοντες εστεμμένους και έφτασε μετά από μια ντουζίνα απαντήσεις να ασχολείται με το δίχρονο α;



Ανάλεκτα, Δρα. :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Και you're anus, φυσικά...

Πάει το νήμα, πάτωσε...


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και you're anus, φυσικά...
> 
> Πάει το νήμα, πάτωσε...


Λείπει ένα άρθρο πριν το anus, να το προσθέσω; :devil:

Τα μεταξωτά μας, τα πιο επιδέξια και δραστήρια νήματά μας. 

Εμ, με γαλαζοαίματους ασχολείται, καλά έκανε και πάτωσε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

daeman said:


> Λείπει ένα άρθρο πριν το anus, να το προσθέσω; :devil:


Θεωρητικά έχεις δίκιο. Στην πειρακτική όμως, συνοδευόμενο και με δεικτική χειρονομία μάλιστα...


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

Εκεί το πήγαινα κι εγώ μετά την εξαιρετική πάσα σου. Scored.

Πάντως, τίποτα δεν μας εμποδίζει να μεταφέρουμε τα άσχετα ανάλεκτα σε νέο νήμα: Anus synonymous[SUP]2[/SUP]. 
Annuities annulled.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2014)

Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα, βασιλιάδες με δύο ονόματα που θυμάμαι πρόχειρα:
Βίκτωρ Εμμανουήλ (δυο-τρεις)
Λουδοβίκος Φίλιππος (ένας και μοναδικός)
Φραγκίσκος Ιωσήφ (κοτζάμ αυτοκράτορας) και ο Φραγκίσκος Φερδινάνδος, που δεν πρόλαβε να τον διαδεχτεί.

Επομένως ο μόνος λόγος που δεν κόλλησε ο Ιωάννης Κάρολος είναι μάλλον αυτό το Δον. Δον Ιωάννης; Μπα, δε λέει. Είναι σαν Φον Δημητράκης. 

Όσο για τις πολύπαθες Σοφίες εν Αγγλία, υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών: 
Sophia που όταν προφέρεται σοφάια και είναι ένα από τα ονόματα που κυκλοφορούν στη βασιλική τους οικογένεια, αλλά η προφορά αυτή θεωρείται εξαιρετικά παλιομοδίτικη κι όταν δεν αναφέρεται σε ιστορικά πρόσωπά του 18ου αιώνα τη χρησιμοποιούν μόνο οι ηλικιωμένοι. 
Sofia που όταν προφέρεται σόφια συνήθως εννοούν τη Λόρεν, την πρωτεύουσα της Βουλγαρίας κι όποιον άλλον γουστάρουν γιατί έτσι, δεν έχει γιατί. Κι όταν προφέρεται σοφία εννοούν την πρωτεύουσα της Βουλγαρίας, τη Λόρεν κι όποιον άλλον. Πάλι δεν έχει γιατί. 
Όλοι συμφωνούν πάντως με την Sophie, που τονίζεται στη πρώτη συλλαβή, κι είναι η πιο συχνή μορφή του ονόματος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 3, 2014)

SBE said:


> Δον Ιωάννης; Μπα, δε λέει. Είναι σαν Φον Δημητράκης.


 

Και το Δον Χουάν πάντως δεν είναι χωρίς κινδύνους...


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

Ο Μήτσος πάλι μού είπε ότι τρελαίνεται όταν συγκρίνουν τον *Χουάν Κάρλος* (που θα έπρεπε να είναι *Ιωάννης Κάρολος*) με τον *Δον Ζουάν* — τον *Ντον Τζοβάνι* του Μότσαρτ, αυτόν που η Βικιπαίδεια τον γράφει *Τζιοβάννι*. Του μίλησα για τις 1.500 για να τον κάνω να σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 3, 2014)

Για να ταιριάζει στα δικά μας το πολύ να τον κάναμε ζακυνθινό Σιορ Ιωάννη, ούτε Δον Ιωάννη, ούτε Ντον Κορλεόνε. 
Επίσης, πόσο μας επηρέασε ο διεθνής τύπος; Γιατί ο Χουάν Κάρλος διεθνώς έτσι λέγεται, ενώ π.χ. ο πάπας μεταφράζεται σε κάθε γλώσσα. 

YΓ Άσχετο, αλλά θυμάμαι αμυδρά μια γελοιογραφία σε ελληνική εφημερίδα την εποχή που ο Φράνκο ήταν στα τελευταία του και όλοι περίμεναν τον Χουάν Κάρλος να αναλάβει. Η γελοιογραφία έδειχνε τον Χουάν Κάρλος με την επίσημη στολή και βασιλικό μανδύα, ο οποίος μετατρεπόταν πιο πέρα στα σεντόνια του κρεββατιού του Φράνκο.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Του μίλησα για τις 1.500 για να τον κάνω να σκεφτεί κάτι άλλο.



«Οι άθλοι των Βουρβόνων», άκουσα τον Μήτσο να ψιθυρίζει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> «Οι άθλοι των Βουρβόνων», άκουσα τον Μήτσο να ψιθυρίζει.



A jockful of Bourbons. :-D

Οι άθλιοι των βουρ-βώνων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 3, 2014)

Φίλιππος Ιωάννης Παύλος Αλφόνσο όλων των Αγίων, των Βουρβόνων και της Ελλάδος (το πλήρες...) στην Ελευθεροτυπία. Εκεί, το λάθος έγινε πιο κάτω:

[...] Πήρε το όνομά του από τον πρώτο βασιλιά των Βουρβόνων, τον Φίλιππο Α'. [...]

Ε, σου λέει, ο πρώτος των Βουρβόνων, άρα Φίλιππος ο Α'... :curse:
Ένα κλικ μακριά είναι βρε παιδί μου οι βικιπαίδειες. Ένα κλικ απόσταση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φίλιππος Ιωάννης Παύλος *Αλφόνσο*
> [...]
> Ένα κλικ μακριά είναι βρε παιδί μου οι βικιπαίδειες. Ένα κλικ απόσταση.



Στις οποίες εύκολα βλέπεις και δεκάδες κλινόμενους Αλφόνσους.

https://www.google.gr/search?q="Αλφόνσος"+site:wikipedia.org


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία, η οδός Καρόλου στην Αθήνα για χάρη ποιανού ονομάστηκε; Του Καρόλου Ι';


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2014)

Έτσι λέει εδώ.

*Κάρολος Ι΄ *(1757-1836). Τέταρτος γιος του Δελφίνου Λουδοβίκου, ανέβηκε στο θρόνο το 1824 ως διάδοχος του αδελφού του Λουδοβίκου ΙΗ΄. Ο Κάρολος σύνδεσε το όνομά του με την Ελληνική Επανάσταση του 1821, την οποία υποστήριξε με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο. Προς τιμή του δόθηκε σε μια κεντρική αθηναϊκή οδό το όνομά του (Οδός Καρόλου)
http://www.sakketosaggelos.gr/Article/1502/


----------

